# What a day, what a day



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Great find!
Hell, I think I would have joined you in those trees.
But that jump of the fence? Impressive! Don't think I would have managed that.

Where was this btw?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Great find!
> Hell, I think I would have joined you in those trees.
> But that jump of the fence? Impressive! Don't think I would have managed that.
> 
> Where was this btw?



That is Cypress mtn, on a little run they call

"Danger Permanently Closed" 

That's the nicest it is in there.
It gets much nastier, tighter, with tonnes of dead heads & skewers sticking out of the snow.

On skiers left there's the mother of all ravines.
Then from about the center point of the permanently closed area, runs little (can't really call em little, but smaller ravines) that all run into the mother.

There's a reason why they don't like people going in there.
A ski patrol guy died in there a few years back.
When it's icy, it's pretty much PLINKO if you go down.
You can NOT go down in there when it's like that.
I've been in there when it's untouched, smooth as glass & bullet proof.

I pass that shit, when it's like that.
Once you're in there, you can't get out.
There's another ravine skiers right, all the way along the edge.

But on the right day, fuck is it ever nice in there.

There was not a spec of untouched anywhere, in here, there were only my tracks.


TT


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Great video, but I really wish you were smoking a cigarette. The dart is a great character piece. Haha.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Didn't you get banned from Cyprus for life or something? Don't tell me you sold your body again for someone else's Cyprus pass :chin::bop:hmy:hmy:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hold up TT, that vid ALMOST look like the same one you posted a couple of season ago when you first rode the NS Swift? just wondering...:wink:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That is Cypress mtn, on a little run they call
> 
> "Danger Permanently Closed"
> 
> ...


Ah, well I wouldn't have joined you then.
I take "Danger, Permanently Closed" warnings seriously.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you find the hikers that have been missing since Christmas? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Ah, well I wouldn't have joined you then.
> I take "Danger, Permanently Closed" warnings seriously.


Nah, it ain't that bad.
When it's good.

Horrible when it's bad.

I just can't be givin' me pot o' gold away like that. Haha.
Gold thieves grrrr. 

Hundreds of people die in there every weekend.
NEVER GO IN THERE 
DEATH TRAP


TT


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks sweet buddy, but why you riding so slow? I would have joined you there at least.

Should have brought my GoPro out with me to Sun Peaks yesterday, a little hike gives such huge rewards. Finally took the Radon CT out for a rip...It's great in the pow even with a centered stance and it handles bombing speed on groomers super well, but I really wish it were more aggressive. Guess the best word to describe it is predictable, but in terms of performance compared to my Darker it's kind of meh.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TT loved how u ollied the fence...its one of my goals.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Ah, well I wouldn't have joined you then.
> I take "Danger, Permanently Closed" warnings seriously.


Each sign/situation needs to be assessed individually.

This area, i know like the back of my hand.
As long as the snow is deep, & semi fluffy.
I can maneuver around the obstacles and it's awesome.

But when the snow gets shallow, the dead heads & skewers start to lurk just beneath the surface.

And the bottoms of the ravines start to open up.

The last bout of rain we had opened up huge holes at the bottoms.

It's way cooler being able to ride up and down the bottom like a half pipe.

Right now you have to traverse the bottom.
There's lots of 6-10 foot holes with flowing river at the bottom.

So I know the rest of the part that is showing, is completely hollow underneath.

Can you say death trap, haha
I know this though.

You won't find me riding the bottoms.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> TT loved how u ollied the fence...its one of my goals.


You know baker really well, don't chya?

There should be tonnes of spots to jump the ropes no?

Or do they not even rope stuff off there?
Fuck, it's been so long since I've been there I forget the runs.

Jumping fences is so much fun.

Come on wrath, set up a fence jump this weekend.
Maybe I'll start a fence jumping thread? Haha


TT


----------

